# Snake charmer 410



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I asked this question before, but lost the suggested web sites. Does any one know where I can get a replacement stock for this gun,and one that would be made from a diffrent material or better than the factory stock?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

the first site for parts I think of is Numrich Arms. They are at:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/

Also found reference that the original snake charmers were assembled using stocks molded in Texas by Caprock Manufacturing in Lubbock. It may be they have some stocks around to sell.

Good luck!


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

Brownells did carry them at one time.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have found one for 35 plus shipping at hoosier gun works on the web any one heard of these guys? Its a factory original but i want to find one made better, as the factory stock seems to be made of a less than better quality plastic. I checked gunpartscop, didnt see one there but will check Brownells. As for now still looking.....


----------

